# How many times a day do you look in the mirror?



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Or a car window, or a store window. How many times per day do you check your appearence in a reflective surface? I was just making kraft dinner and noticed myself looking in the mirror (borderline compulsively) for the last 10 minutes. I'm starting to make an effort to look less because of the self-conscious effect it has on me. So ya, in a day, how often do you look at yourself?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

About 2 - 5.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Too often. I'm scared that I'm ugly, so I check at every opportunity.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't look into the mirror for Vanity reasons, I don't like guys who feel the need to check themselves out because they think they are hot, if they look sharp and want to admire how they look that's cool, with the exception of Patrick Batemen in the movie American Psycho (cause that's kind of suppose to be Satire) I can't stand it in movies and I wouldn't like it in real life. So I don't do it for those reasons. 

Personally I stare everyday into the mirror sometimes 4-5 x a day because I hate my looks and feel I am extremely ugly (To me only another person can tell me if they see a good looking or even likeable person) of course I want people to like me for my personality and my heart not because of my looks but I'm terrifyed that my looks keep me from getting through the door. 

I look and compare myself to the guys with ripped abs, the guy with the great face, the muscular arms the bad boy look or the extremely handsome guy look I don't even know how to define my features or if my features are good enough (Argh when I was a kid the only people who said I was good looking were family and family friends) 

No girl has ever said I was a hunk or drooled over me or said I was handsome or great looking (Yeah people on facebook have tried to make me feel good by calling me handsome but I'm always thinking their saying it out of pity. 

ARGH this is an issue that really bothers me, how do I gain self confidence without worrying about my looks?


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Once, in the morning when I brush my teeth with the bathroom light on.
I'll avoid looking at myself for the rest of the day unless I absolutely need to for some reason... -___-
Hate my face.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe 4 times a day for brief periods of time. I'll admit that when I used to workout I would look in the mirror for longer periods of time, lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2-5 times a day, I guess. Only when I'm at the bathroom sink and happen to be in front of the mirror, though. I rarely look in the mirror just for the sake of looking in the mirror.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm always checking to see if my lipstick has come off-I'm REALLY serious about my lipstick!! So,5-10ish


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh wow. I think I need to shoot myself in the face for sounding like a shallow douche, but it's far more than 10 times a day. I obsessively check any reflective surface despite hating what I see.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Way too many. I have awful skin and I am so self conscious about it that I am constantly checking:um


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

An exorbitant amount of times.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Oh wow. *I think I need to shoot myself in the face for sounding like a shallow douche*, but it's far more than 10 times a day. I obsessively check any reflective surface despite hating what I see.


ROFL. but seriously, don't shoot yourself in the face.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Probably a hundred times. Not in a mirror per say, but windows, puddles, marble, you name it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't count but it is far more than 10. I'm either feeling really good about my looks and therefore want to make sure I still look good, or I psych myself out and have to keep checking to see if I'm really as ugly as I feel.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

More than 10.


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

I look at myself everyday, and fairly often because I love the way I look. I Love myself, on the contrary I get very excited looking at myself no jks lolz.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I said 5-10 but should of chose 10+. I look in the mirror every time I was my hands or when I go downstairs since there is a mirror door at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Every time I use the bathroom sink. I mostly avoid it because with each glimpse it becomes more grotesque.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Far too much. I'm generally looking at my body rather than my face. Most of the time I think my face is somewhat appealing.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Anytime there's a mirror around. Not admiring so much as looking, sometimes judging. Checking to see if I look okay and to make sure I don't have any boogers. If there's a mirror on the sunshade in the passenger seat of someone's car, and of course I'm sitting in the passenger seat, I compulsively look. I have to close the sunshade. Don't know why. Reflections in windows nowadays too. I'm usually fussing with my hair. Stupid hair! Wow! Am I a narcissist?


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

quite a bit. i think i might be somewhat depersonalized so there is this who the **** is that guy thing going on alot of the time.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Well... If I eat something which I know stuck to my face like hot chocolate... Today I was alone middle of nowhere and I did not looked mirror even once.. Why should I? I know I exist without looking at me... I can feel the pain...

Usually when I wash my face or dress up...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted 5-10 but I've never counted, I do look a decent number of times though


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A couple tims I guess, it's impossible to avoid them all day.

The only time I do it purposefully is when I leave the house in the morning.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I voted 5-10. I look at it pretty much all the time when I go to the bathroom or if there is just a mirror in front of me.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Too many. =( 

I hate how I look...


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

2-5 if I'm staying in. If I'm going out it's more than 10. It's a compulsion.. I'm too self conscious. I'm not as bad about it as I used to be though.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Hardly ever. I really try to avoid my reflection at all costs.


----------

